# My view on Bulk then Cut



## zROgravity (Apr 14, 2015)

This being my first actual bulk im learning a lot! Especially how my body responds to my nutrition. 32 (1): Ive been on my diet plan for a month now keeping a log of everything I do as far as workout and nutrition. I see videos all the time on YouTube and Facebook about how to gain mass and stay lean. Sure its possible but without a little help from something else its going to take a lot longer to bulk and stay lean while doing it rather than just doing a bulk then cut. I started my bulk weighing 140lbs. im 5'10" pretty cut and lean. In a month ive gained 5 pounds and that's not from eating cake and candy. This isn't a dirty bulk. My workouts are limited to 3 times a week and are compound only. My ab definition isn't as defined as it was before but they are far from unnoticeable haha  but there is no way I could have gained that weight while trying to stay lean and bulk at the same time. It would have taken me almost twice as long to gain that weight and stay as lean as when I started. Not that it would be a bad thing I just think the bulk and cut makes more sense if your going straight NATTY. But that's my opinion I know this doesn't apply to all body types but it seems to be a better route for me personally. Definitely would like to hear other opinions and see how other people handle their bulks  the more knowledge the better.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 14, 2015)

Whats a cut?


----------



## zROgravity (Apr 14, 2015)

this is what one of my usual cuts looks like


----------



## Paolos (Apr 14, 2015)

Natty or enhanced requires a good diet for proper gains. Keep your goals realistic and remember that this is a long
slow game. Before you know it you have time under your belt and you look like a different person.

If you have to gain a bit of fat to gain some quality muscle so be it... all part of the game.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 14, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Natty or enhanced requires a good diet for proper gains. Keep your goals realistic and remember that this is a long
> slow game. Before you know it you have time under your belt and you look like a different person.
> 
> If you have to gain a bit of fat to gain some quality muscle so be it... all part of the game.



This. 
natty or not you have to put in the work.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 15, 2015)

bulk is good


----------



## snake (Apr 15, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Whats a cut?



That thing you put a Band-Aid on silly.


----------

